# Looks like NAN is going trespassing again...



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

For your enjoyment...

www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=002203

You know, I can't believe Charlie hasn't filed trespassing charges... I would. You don't mess with someone's home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Charlie's gonna love this tomorrow.  
I liked the dog part, Where he said Dogs were set upon me...lol. I watched the video of the first rally they had at Charlie's house. Those dogs you seen were 2 Labarador Retrievers, yellow and a Chocolate. Al they wanted to do was play ball.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Tomorrow Charlie will probably be in Florida or on his way there awaiting the launch of Echostar VII.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

"Charlie wasn't answering the door. However, some cats decided to attack us."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Has anyone seen any more out of this?

I sure hope the cats weren't as mean as the dogs...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Hope we get to see what happens today at Charlie's house?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

I hope the dogs are out again.

Too bad Charlie didn't wire his house like the kid form Home Alone. To see Al Sharpten push Charlies doorbell and get a good electric shock would be the funniest video ever. 

Hell I would pitch in and help bail Charlie out of jail if he did such a thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

I found a small article regarding Al Sharpton's protest, although it didn't say much.

The Reverend Al Sharpton spent most of Tuesday morning protesting at the home of EchoStar Communication Corporation's chief executive and at the company's headquarters.

Click Here to Read


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

> Hell I would pitch in and help bail Charlie out of jail if he did such a thing.


Me too.


----------

